# If the US can't catch Osama...



## Bonano (Nov 3, 2010)

...bin Laden, is it because OBL actually is working for the US war machine to keep funds flowing to weapons makers? Maybe he's a secret VP of Haliburton and a good friend of Dick Cheney? I mean like, if they caught Saddam in about 3 weeks... Tim McVeigh in about 2 hours...


----------



## daveman (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Bonano (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok, if I'm so dumb, what's you're theory on why Osama hasn't been caught yet.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 4, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Ok, if I'm so dumb, what's you're theory on why Osama hasn't been caught yet.



Why hasnt Jimmy Hoffas body been found? You cant always find what your looking for. The world is a big place.


----------



## Intense (Nov 4, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Ok, if I'm so dumb, what's you're theory on why Osama hasn't been caught yet.



He's driving a cab on the night shift in Manhattan. Everybody knows that.


----------



## Richard-H (Nov 4, 2010)

Yup. It seems that the most powerful, advanced nation in the history of humanity can't beat a bunch of hillbilly's in the mountains of Pakistan.

Who's financing them anyway?

It's not like Vietnam where the Soviet Union and China were backing them.

Where do they get their munitions?

Seems unbelievable!

Unless of course you consider that the entire world is run by Swiss bankers and the worldwide financial elite, whose primary goal is the destruction of modern government.

Then it doesn't seem so surprising.


----------



## rdean (Nov 4, 2010)

If the US can't catch Osama... 

If?  He was given a 9 year head start.  But hey, we got Saddam.  The guy who never attacked the US.


----------



## Intense (Nov 4, 2010)

rdean said:


> If the US can't catch Osama...
> 
> If?  He was given a 9 year head start.  But hey, we got Saddam.  The guy who never attacked the US.



Be honest. None of that Drama Queen Stuff. The least you could do is place the blame on the State Department. Tell State that they have 48 hours to give him up, or we are taking away their toys and allowance.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 4, 2010)

Bush is doing kinda like OJ and apparantly looking for Osama on golf courses and such.


----------



## Intense (Nov 4, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Bush is doing kinda like OJ and apparantly looking for Osama on golf courses and such.



You never know. He could be driving that cab at night, and need to caddy during the day just to pay increased cost of taxes and services.


----------



## Tank (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

Intense said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, if I'm so dumb, what's you're theory on why Osama hasn't been caught yet.
> ...



Damn..I knew it.

He gyped me too! 5 bucks.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

Osama bin Laden is the all-time champion of hide and seek. He's single-handedly defeated the US army and made them look like incompetent fools.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Osama bin Laden is the all-time champion of hide and seek. He's single-handedly defeated the US army and made them look like incompetent fools.



sick boy


----------



## Intense (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Osama bin Laden is the all-time champion of hide and seek. He's single-handedly defeated the US army and made them look like incompetent fools.



Only to people like you.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

Intense said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Osama bin Laden is the all-time champion of hide and seek. He's single-handedly defeated the US army and made them look like incompetent fools.
> ...



and deniers like you and bagel boy39


----------



## Intense (Nov 5, 2010)

Intense said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Osama bin Laden is the all-time champion of hide and seek. He's single-handedly defeated the US army and made them look like incompetent fools.
> ...



Thank You for the -0 Rep Bonano.       

It means allot to me. I will alway's treasure it, knowing the nature of the heart it comes from.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Microchip boy whose country Israel has more IT companies on NASDAQ than shitty Canada, bacon boi.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Is that all you can do is joo me?


----------



## Intense (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



Canada? Do you by chance know Yukon? Would the next time you see him per chance be in a mirror?


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

yukon's a fucking doucher, like you.


----------



## Intense (Nov 5, 2010)

I think Banana takes care of his own happy endings.


----------



## Intense (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> yukon's a fucking doucher, like you.



This hostility..... have you ever sought council? Medication? Do the voices in your head ever let you get a word in? Is it a Master-Slave bondage thing? You don't actually hurt yourself... right?.....Well, that's a relief.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

ok, so yukon's not a doucher? Whatever you say Mr SUPER moderator. I feel like you're trying to goad me into a bannable offense, which at this board depends on which way your fart wind is blowing at the time.


----------



## rdean (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Osama bin Laden is the all-time champion of hide and seek. He's single-handedly defeated the US army and made them look like incompetent fools.



He didn't defeat the US Army.  The greatest fighting force ever.

He was let go by incompetence at the top.

Republicans like Bush are so arrogant, they never really try to understand their enemy.  They don't study, they have no interest in learning, they imagine how the world works and unfortunately, with the power of the US military behind them, they can cause a lot of damage.  This is why other countries see a GOP controlled US as one of the two or three top dangers to the world.

Bin Laden is predictable because he follows Islamic law to the letter.  He notified the US before the attack.  

So what does that mean?  If here were dead, he would be martyred and all Islamics would know where he was.  That absolutely means he is not dead.

It's a mistake to believe he is living in a cave in Afghanistan.  He is the type of individual who would be surrounded by his power.  I suspect he is probably in a villa in Pakistan.  He comes from a billionaire family.  A family that historically had very close ties with the Bush family.  And Bush is certainly loyal.  This is why he worked hard to get the entire Bin Laden family out of the US after the attack.

But I don't believe Bush ever knew where Bin Laden was.  And as he said, he didn't really care.  He was after the financial rewards that Iraq brought in oil and no bid contracts.  That part is certainly not a guess.  The proof is the oil and the no bid contracts.


----------



## Intense (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> ok, so yukon's not a doucher? Whatever you say Mr SUPER moderator. I feel like you're trying to goad me into a bannable offense, which at this board depends on which way your fart wind is blowing at the time.



Adamo/Hister, If you get banned I probably will have little or nothing to do with it. I'm just curious about having something positive to contribute. I'm curious as to what you are so pissed off at in life to make the kind of statements you do. Most, on that track would have either learned or crash and burned long ago. I don't Ban people because of Politics, I try hard to have friends on both sides of the aisle. A multitude of council is a good thing, and it does help with toleration. Those Canadian winters must suck huh. Sometimes I feel the urge to check out Alaska. There is a part of me that screams out Fuck No! You probably live within a half hour of the US Border, Right? We ain't all that bad.


----------



## judyd (Nov 5, 2010)

It does seem odd, especially with a 10 or 20 million dollar reward on his head.  Surely someone in the world, even among Muslims, is sick of him and would go for the money.  It can't be that all of them are that true to their beliefs and to him--especially over ten years.


----------



## Bonano (Nov 5, 2010)

Intense said:


> Bonano said:
> 
> 
> > ok, so yukon's not a doucher? Whatever you say Mr SUPER moderator. I feel like you're trying to goad me into a bannable offense, which at this board depends on which way your fart wind is blowing at the time.
> ...



It would take me 2 hours to get to the Land of the Not Free (since everything there costs money, even health care). Hey, I start a thread and everyone piled on me, I was just responding to the regular douchers who just hurl schoolyard insults (that you then protect by banning me). You have anything to say about Osama being able to outsmart the US army for 9 years?


----------



## Intense (Nov 5, 2010)

judyd said:


> It does seem odd, especially with a 10 or 20 million dollar reward on his head.  Surely someone in the world, even among Muslims, is sick of him and would go for the money.  It can't be that all of them are that true to their beliefs and to him--especially over ten years.



I think it's more the realization that you can't take it with you when you are dead, your family too.


----------



## Intense (Nov 5, 2010)

Bonano said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Bonano said:
> ...



I would look at the State Department, and no further. Pakistan is a delicate balance, no? Didn't make  sense when we had him cornered before the Iraq Invasion, and let the locals handle it. Did the cease-fires make sense to you? People changing sides back and forth. Not credible at all. I bet State Dept. was knee deep in it.


----------



## judyd (Nov 5, 2010)

Intense said:


> judyd said:
> 
> 
> > It does seem odd, especially with a 10 or 20 million dollar reward on his head.  Surely someone in the world, even among Muslims, is sick of him and would go for the money.  It can't be that all of them are that true to their beliefs and to him--especially over ten years.
> ...



I don't think that would be enough of a deterrent.  We do have a witness protection program, and the person wouldn't have to testify or even be identified.  He/she could just take their millions and start a new identity and life.   It's not like it hasn't been done before, for a lot less money.

Think about it!  It's been TEN years and at least TEN MILLION DOLLARS!  And there is no one who has seen him in all of that time who wouldn't let us know?  I find that really doubtful.

I think one factor that has been ignored is that the bin ladin family was spirited out of the country by bush's orders, before the people even knew.  It makes you wonder just what the relationship between the bush family and the bin ladin's and did the US just "go through the motions" of trying to find the crazy relative?   And remember when bush decided to invade Iraq, he said he wasn't concerned about bin ladin?  Was he ever?  Did they get tips that were ignored?


----------



## Intense (Nov 5, 2010)

judyd said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > judyd said:
> ...



You are thinking like an American. Do something like that there, your whole family is at risk, your whole village. Bad move. Those guy's are not Boy Scouts. There are places we cannot go to look for him. Who was it that ratted out the cell phone tracking capability? Congress?


----------

